# Who do you buy Prascend from?



## Silverfire (12 April 2014)

Who do you buy Prascend with a prescription from? And does it stay the same price or go up and down? Has anyone bought from Animeddirect who are selling it for 90p tablet? Is anyone buying it cheaper than 90p? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2014)

I buy from viovet, its £1.07 per tablet as it has just gone up.  there is a cheaper site, I think its vetmedic but I stay with viovet because they have given great service and very quick delivery..


----------



## Micky (12 April 2014)

Vetmedic, quick delivery


----------



## Soup Dragon (12 April 2014)

I usually check several sites to compare the prices when I need to reorder.
The cheapest last time were vet-medic and animeddirect


----------



## keeperscottage (12 April 2014)

VetMedic. They're cheapest. Prescription costs £12.50.


----------



## Micky (13 April 2014)

Prescription depends on your vets...mines £20..


----------



## BlackRider (13 April 2014)

I always bought from my vet, as by the time you'd paid for the prescription etc, and there was the hassle of sorting it all out, I decided it wasn't worth it.

As an side, when I sadly lost my girl, I had over 100 prascend left, my vet bought them back off me at full price without any quibble.


----------



## flojo (13 April 2014)

I currently pay £83 for a box of 60 Prascend and have often looked online and wondered whether or not to get a prescription from my vet and buy them cheaper.
but I worry that they may not be the genuine thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, you hear of people buying medication for themselves online rather than pay NHS prescription charges only for the drugs to be found to be fake.
Is there anyway you can check if the meds you buy are genuine?


----------



## brighteyes (13 April 2014)

I wonder if the price will come down to an affordable level once the time has elapsed where no other companies can copy the formula and market it. Is it the same as pergolide was?  That was hideously pricey til it was available as a generic. I won't be treating any of mine at £1.07 a tablet. Is that 1mg?


----------



## Cocorules (13 April 2014)

I usually check several sites.  So far all the companies I have dealt with have delivered quickly and been easy to deal with. I used vet medic and animed most recently.


----------



## flojo (13 April 2014)

brighteyes said:



			Is it the same as pergolide was?  That was hideously pricey til it was available as a generic.
		
Click to expand...

Pergolide is the generic name of the drug, Prascend is the brandname.
Boehringer Ingelheim are the manufacturers of Prascend and as far as I am aware they are the only licence holders currently.

Pergolide is used for the treatment of Parkinson's Disease in humans, perhaps in the early days of treatment of PPID/Cushings it was this that was used rather than the brand that is licenced today??


----------



## Jsye (14 April 2014)

I've just bought some from Animed Direct for 90p per tablet

edit : according to this website Boehringer Ingelheim have exclusive marketing rights for prascend until 2016 - http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/animaldrugsatfda/details.cfm?dn=141-331

I can't see prices coming down until this point when other companies can start competing for customers with them.


----------



## Northern Hare (14 April 2014)

My horse has 1 Prascend tablet per day.

When he was diagnosed last June, I investigated the price online I could get it for approx 90p per tablet plus the cost of the prescription from my vet - which is £20.  My vet charged approx twice the price per tablet compared to the online price.

So, I thought I had nothing to lose, and contacted the vet practice to see if they could match the price if I bought a good qty of the tablets. They came straight back to say if I bought 6 months worth at a time that they would match the price of the tablets plus what I would have paid for the prescription.

It's a win win from my perspective and the vets get the cash flow and I'm sure they'll still make a bit on the transaction.  I would definitely recommend speaking to the vets to see if they can give you a better deal - they are in business and nowadays used to people shopping around.


----------



## flojo (14 April 2014)

Northern Hare said:



			So, I thought I had nothing to lose, and contacted the vet practice to see if they could match the price if I bought a good qty of the tablets. They came straight back to say if I bought 6 months worth at a time that they would match the price of the tablets plus what I would have paid for the prescription.
		
Click to expand...

I must have a word with my vet to see if he will do this


----------



## lelly (14 April 2014)

I buy mine from Animed Direct 90p a tablet with free delivery. They have been the cheapest I could find for the last year at least. My vets said they can't match the price because they can't buy them in at the price Animed sell them for. Seems strange to me though.


----------



## Silverfire (17 April 2014)

Thanks everyone. I ordered from Animed  4pm Tuesday afternoon, posted my prescription and the Prascend arrived this morning by overnight courier. I did pay the £3.95 postage. Those of you who have used the free delivery with Animed did it come in ordinary post or signed for?


----------

